# TextFeld in einer ToolBar



## Koringar (13. Jul 2009)

Hi,

ich habe eine View in der eine Table (TableView) ist und diese besitzt einen Filter.

Nun möchte ich aber das dieser Filter (oder eher seine Angabe des Kriteriums) in der Toolbar als Text erscheint. Und wollte fragen ob dies möglich ist?

Habe mal noch ein Bild zur Veranschaulichung gemacht, wie ich es gern haben will.


----------



## Saxony (13. Jul 2009)

Hiho,

ich kenne da den Weg über ControlContribution.


```
public class MyText extends ControlContribution {

	protected MyText(String id) {
		super(id);
	}

	@Override
	protected Control createControl(Composite parent) {

		return new Text(parent, SWT.BORDER);
	}	
}
```

Und in deiner View dann:


```
@Override
public void createPartControl(Composite parent) {

	getViewSite().getActionBars().getToolBarManager().add(new MyText("MyText"));
}
```

bye Saxony


----------



## Koringar (13. Jul 2009)

thx, funkt einwandfrei.


----------

